# Travel Destinations > North America >  Traveling By Train

## HolRockers

I was thinking about traveling by train from Ohio to California. I have always wanted to travel by train. Has anyone ever done this and if so is it exspensive to do? Thanks.

----------


## rocketmail009

I think everyone must have one good long train trip in his life .Just for the experience!It's been along time since I did one in the U.S., but it was great ...from Texas to Seattle to see relatives

----------


## emblem

I like your topic about travel to train  I have been long trip but was in 2002 when I  go to Europe countries With my friend we reach France then we go to by to Spain and Italy Poland it is cheap every where if you go by train it is my idea because I have been in train it will same in usa also that tips is that u you have to find the economy seat to get it if you go by luxury then it will cost you so better to find out the cheap train.

----------


## GFI

Checkout the link below where you can get all information about train routes:

http://traintraveling.com/usa/tourist/index.shtml

Regards,

----------


## noahdavis44

As per mine own opinion, Traveling by train is not expensive. I am also curious about to travel by train. It is good to travel by train n local area. Nice to share such informative link which conducted train routes. It would be really more helpful for me.

----------


## thirtynyc

Travelling is expensive when you prefer a luxury coach

----------


## johnymac

DAY 2 GAYA  BODHGAYA
05000700 Early morning Tea & Breakfast in Train.
0800 hrs - Arrive at Gaya. Disembark the train and assemble for boarding the A/C deluxe coaches for road journey to Bodhgaya. 0930 hrs - Arrive at Bodhgaya. Check-in at the hotel.
1100 hrs - Proceed by coach for sightseeing tour of Bodhgaya including Mahabodhi Temple, Niranjana River & Bodhgaya Museum.
1300 hrs - Return to the hotel for lunch.
1600 hrs - Proceed for sightseeing of Thai Temple, Japanese Temple and Buddha Statue.
2000 hrs - Return to the hotel for Dinner. Overnight at the hotel.

----------


## hotellolanyc02

I like your subject about take a trip to practice I have been lengthy vacation but was in 2002 when I go to European nations around the world countries With my companion we arrive at This particular language then we go to by to Italy and Italia Belgium it is inexpensive every where if you go by practice it is my concept because I have been in practice it will same in usa also that guidelines is that u you have to discover the economic climate chair to get it if you go by extravagance then it will price you so better to discover out the inexpensive practice.

----------


## stephenjones

Train traveling is my most favorite way of traveling. I always prefer to use travel for short and medium distance traveling. Train journey is the most secure, Affordable and comfortable journey than Road travel and Air travel.

----------


## donrogers

When my son was just 1 we lived in Miami and wanted to spend some time in NY with the grandparents - We wanted to have our car up North so we went on the Autotran - What a fun experience butI was glad it was only for one night  :Smile:

----------


## peat

The train can be an adventure going California from Ohio. I suppose the route would be around a 2400 miles for either side and would take about 48 hours to complete the journey. Though if you are not running out of time long train journeys are an experience to have.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

Travelling by practice is not expensive. I am also inquisitive about to journey by practice. It is good to journey by practice n community. Awesome to reveal such useful website weblink which performed practice tracks. It would be really more beneficial for me.

----------


## adam.gill84@yahoo.com

I go to European nations around the world countries With my companion we arrive at Portugal then we go to by to The country and Tuscany Belgium it is inexpensive every where if you go by practice it is my concept because I have been in practice it will same in usa also that guidelines is that u you have to discover the economic climate chair to get it if you go by high-class then it will price you so better to discover out the inexpensive practice.

----------


## susanus

As per my opinion travelling by train is one of the best option for travelling  and i think Train journey is the most secure, Affordable and best journey. Travelling by train is my one of the favourite option for travelling.

----------


## hotelssmilford

Travelling by train is the very easy way to travelling because you can get a best modern facilities and great services in train. Travelling by practice is not expensive but travelling by train is the most secure, Affordable and best journey.

----------


## mikehussy

You speak of California as if it is one place. It is a sprawling region like the Midwest L.A. is 400 miles from San Francisco.

----------


## sophiewilson

I took Amtrak from Ohio to California once. I had a terrible experience once won't travel Amtrak EVER again!

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

I like travelling by train. If I have sleeping reservation then it is enjoyable long travelling through train but in setting reservation long distance travelling is not comfortable. In my country Brazil Train service is almost nonexistent that are goes from Santa Cruz, Bolivia, to a small town.

----------


## Darshak

I always prefer to use travel for short and medium distance traveling. Train journey is the most secure, Affordable and comfortable journey than Road travel and Air travel.

----------


## herryjohn

Yes, i traveled by Train much times and it was not more expensive and see new faces of peoples at every station.

----------

